# never mind



## comp3v

hello all,
can anybody tell me the spelling of the attached phrase? I guess it is something like "maakt niet uit" - but it seems that it's not the same.
Thanks in advance!

(I am only starting to learn Dutch, and I am using audio course where I don't have transcripts. So, sometimes I can only guess what is the spelling of some words...)
View attachment nevermind.mp3


----------



## Scharrelkip

"Het geeft niet hoor"


----------



## comp3v

*Scharrelkip, *thanks!!!


----------



## Scharrelkip

You're welcome


----------



## Sjonger

I would say 'Geeft niet hoor' (so most times leaving out 'Het') meaning: 'I don't blame you, I don't mind that much'
Also possible, with a slightly different meaning: 'Laat maar zitten', meaning: let's forget about it, let's stop talking about is, it's not that important.


----------



## AllegroModerato

"Dat geeft niet, hoor." It´s an expression used to answer an apology. I think the expression in English would be "That´s ok." The word "hoor" functions as a confirmation/emphasis of the preceding statement, and must be seperated by a comma.


----------



## comp3v

*Sjonger*, *AllegroModerato* - thanks a lot for your explanations! In my context, it was indeed an answer to apology. 
Now the meaning and structure of this phrase is more clear for me


----------



## Kabouterke

Sjonger said:


> I would say 'Geeft niet hoor' (so most times leaving out 'Het') meaning: 'I don't blame you, I don't mind that much'
> Also possible, with a slightly different meaning: 'Laat maar zitten', meaning: let's forget about it, let's stop talking about is, it's not that important.



Of gewoon 'laat maar.'


----------

